# Gestion des favoris dropbox



## titistardust (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me pose la question suivante :
Sur dropbox, Il y a-t-il la possibilité de mettre des dossiers dans les favoris et pas seulement les fichiers un par un?

Merci par avance


----------

